# For a change they're scared.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Fear strikes Muslim world as Donald Trump wins US election after anti-Islamic rhetoric | Daily Mail Online

Hopefuly thy'll all crawl back to the snad box


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We could be so lucky , if they would all crawl back to there sand box and eat pork .


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

They aint seen nothin yet,wait till Mr.Trump is sworn in!.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

To hear the Liberal media talk Trump has already dispatched death squads to hunt them all down.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Release the hounds!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

In all fairness they would have stayed happily in their sandbox if the US hadn't kept messing with them. When Iran had a democratically elected leader decades ago it went against US and British oil interests, and we had him overthrown so the Shah could be put in place. We saw how that ultimately worked out.

They stay in their sandbox _*and rule their homelands *__*as they see fit, which is their God given right*_, and we stop "liberating" and/or importing them. Fair deal.

We need to help stomp out ISIS (since we are the reason ISIS exists) and let the dictators/rulers control their own people.


----------



## AL ARMED (Nov 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> To hear the Liberal media talk Trump has already dispatched death squads to hunt them all down.


Dammit! I been trying to get on one of them death squads. NPR is only three blocks away We could start there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

everyone needs to remember what happened shortly after Bush took office from Clinton - the Muslims came out from under the rock that Clinton had left unturned ....

Trump will have all of his new leadership ready to goooo in January - Homeland better be ready to close the door toot sweet and start looking over what's the REAL situation with the Muslims that have been allowed into the country ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sonya said:


> In all fairness they would have stayed happily in their sandbox if the US hadn't kept messing with them. When Iran had a democratically elected leader decades ago it went against US and British oil interests, and we had him overthrown so the Shah could be put in place. We saw how that ultimately worked out.
> 
> They stay in their sandbox _*and rule their homelands *__*as they see fit, which is their God given right*_, and we stop "liberating" and/or importing them. Fair deal.
> 
> We need to help stomp out ISIS (since we are the reason ISIS exists) and let the dictators/rulers control their own people.


I believe historically for that to be slightly inaccurate. It was only a period of quiescence. The spreading Islam via the sword was going to happen sooner or later. Just the nature of the Beast. Uncle Sam poking that beehive with his nose resulted in a good deal of stings over money and oil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> To hear the Liberal media talk Trump has already dispatched death squads to hunt them all down.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Van Jones should suck start a shotgun. (hat tip to a friend from whom I first read that suggestion)


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> I believe historically for that to be slightly inaccurate. It was only a period of quiescence. The spreading Islam via the sword was going to happen sooner or later. Just the nature of the Beast. Uncle Sam poking that beehive with his nose resulted in a good deal of stings over money and oil.


There aren't any atheists in foxholes.

When people get scared, and see their whole world turning into chaos, they turn to God. If we hadn't kept messing with them in Afghanistan, Iraq, Egypt, Libya, Syria, Iran etc... They wouldn't have spun off such a fanatical faction. I do believe the "bad fanatical blood thirsty Muslims" are a small minority, but it is a minority that no one in their right mind wants to deal with. And few of the majority will stand against them unless their own blood is flowing.

The vast majority are decent people, and they have the right to live peacefully (a relative term) in their homelands. They stay over there, and live by their cultural standards, and we stay in the West. Everyone is happy, except the Saudis.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

'I am disappointed to see Donald Trump winning because Hillary Clinton is a good woman, she is good for Pakistan and Muslims all over the world,' said Ishaq Khan

This quote is exactly why Clinton would have been a disaster. She would have sold us out to these animals.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Moors conquering Spain, the battle of Tours, Vienna, and Vlad th Impaler all got to witness Islam minding its own business. All deep in the Heart of Europe. That was just naming a few. Other battles and military conquests furthered Islam in Africa and Asia. The response seen is not just solely provoked by western intervention.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> The Moors conquering Spain, the battle of Tours, Vienna, and Vlad th Impaler all got to witness Islam minding its own business. All deep in the Heart of Europe. That was just naming a few. Other battles and military conquests furthered Islam in Africa and Asia. The response seen is not just solely provoked by western intervention.


Realistically they can't win jack s--- if we don't invite them in. Things have changed since the Moores invaded Spain. The battle isn't with them, it is with the suicidal sickness that has overtaken Western hearts and minds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sonya said:


> There aren't any atheists in foxholes.
> 
> When people get scared, or see their whole world turning into chaos, they turn to God. If we hadn't kept messing with them in Afghanistan, Iraq, Egypt, Libya, Syria, Iran etc... They wouldn't have spun off such a fanatical faction. I do believe the "bad fanatical blood thirsty Muslims" are a small minority, but it is a minority that no one in their right mind wants to deal with. And few of the majority will stand against them unless their own blood is flowing.
> 
> The vast majority are decent people, and they should be able to live peacefully (a relative term) in their homelands. They stay over there, and live by their cultural standards, and we keep them out of the West. Everyone is happy, except the Saudis.


I would argue that history suggests otherwise. 
Islam was born in blood. It shed blood at the edge of the sword across the Middle East and into Europe with the only "messing with them" was to not bow to the Arab moon god and join their cult.
Islam was set back on its haunches with the dissolution of the Ottoman empire, and the rest of the world racing forward technologically while they stayed stagnant. 
The discovery of oil fueled them for the next, Great Jihad, which is demanded by Muhammad. Islam must take the entire world or it will fail the dictates of Allah.
As far as peace in their "homelands," the only time Christians had peace was when the nations were ruled by the dictators of recent history. Syria, Libya and Iraq were places where Christians were protected until the Bush and Obama administrations toppled them and allowed Islamists take control. In both Sunni and Shi'ite nations not ruled by such dictators, Christians live under tyranny. "Peace" is only the lack of resistance.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The only muslims I could tolerate are the bad muslims. They are the ones who don't follow the quar'an or Islam to the letter. Unfortunately, not too many of them since the good muslims who follows the quar'an hunts them down and kills them.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> I would argue that history suggests otherwise.
> Islam was born in blood. It shed blood at the edge of the sword across the Middle East and into Europe with the only "messing with them" was to not bow to the Arab moon god and join their cult.*
> Islam was set back on its haunches with the dissolution of the Ottoman empire, and the rest of the world racing forward technologically while they stayed stagnant.
> The discovery of oil fueled them for the next, Great Jihad, which is demanded by Muhammad. Islam must take the entire world or it will fail the dictates of Allah.[/B]
> As far as peace in their "homelands," the only time Christians had peace was when the nations were ruled by the dictators of recent history.  Syria, Libya and Iraq were places where Christians were protected until the Bush and Obama administrations toppled them and allowed Islamists take control. In both Sunni and Shi'ite nations not ruled by such dictators, Christians live under tyranny. "Peace" is only the lack of resistance.*


*

Most all great civilizations and religions have a conquest/colonial phase. The Romans, the Persians, the British, the Moores, Spain, Ghengis Khan etc...*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Most all great civilizations have a "conquest" colonial phase. The Roman's, the Persian's, the Moore's, Ghengis Khan etc...


Those are civilizations. Islam is an ideology, and the ideology has not changed.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Those are civilizations. Islam is an ideology, and the ideology has not changed.


Im glad someone besides me get it!!! I thought I was the Lone Stranger....


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Short history lesson on islam,


----------

